# DA machine polishing advice



## Grant Hay (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Im looking for some advice from the detailing experts on using a DA machine on my R35 GTR.

My car is Kuro black and the paint is in relatively good condition apart from some holograms that can be seen in certain light conditions which i think are a result of the car being polished at the NHPC where i bought it from.

The car also has had both doors painted due to the rust bubble problem which was covered under warranty so the doors have fresh paint.


So , whats the best pads and product to use to keep the paint looking good and to remove the light defects and swirls in the paint .


Could any of the detailing vendors on here put a package together including a DA machine such as the DAS-6 ,pads and cutting polish to suit a total beginner like myself and would it be possible to put together a guide on best practices to use it.


Thanks

Grant


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Would also love to hear what the pros say as I've been getting some light swirls on my car (black). It was detailed 6 months ago but swirls can be seen already even with me washing it with the worlds softest mitt!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

this is a good well priced DA - Deltalyo DAS6 Power Plus 850w Dual Action Machine Polisher


pads and polish for kuro black, you wont need anything aggressive really. have a look at these - Lake Country Hydro Tech 5.5" Flat Foam DA Pads get Tangerine and crimson


and polish - Meguiar's #105 Ultra-Cut Compound - Buy online from i4detailing.co.uk

and - Meguiar's #205 Ultra Finishing Polish - Buy online from i4detailing.co.uk



Kuro black is very soft, wax will protect from uv etc but not scratching. Ive been recommending Gtechniq or Modetsta to the GTR guys and girls. This is a ceramic coating that if looked after properly will last years not months. All tho it isn't bullet proof it will keep the car looking better much longer than wax alone but does come at a higher cost than wax. 

here is a picture of a C63 I detailed, I was sent this by the customer, he had travelled 70 miles home in the rain then used the car daily for 8 days in bad weather. It hasn't been washed or touched since I detailed it. 










as you can see nothing sticks to the paint which lowers the need for washing also


----------



## Grant Hay (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Chris,

Thanks for the reply and info.

Ok so those lake country pads, are they used only to apply the #105 and #205 or are they used to buff the polish off also or do you use other pads for this ?

How many pads is it worth getting and would i need to get any backing pads etc also ?

Apologies for the total novice questions but it would be a great idea if the vendors could put together a full DA package with everything required to keep refresh the paint on our GTR's.


cheers

Grant


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Grant Hay said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Thanks for the reply and info.
> 
> ...




Yeah use the pads to apply polish, then remove with a microfiber, get good quality cloths tho as they will mark the paint. 


you will need to wax at the end also. 


Chris


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

for all you kuro black owners owners i feel for you its a swine !!

for a quick easy to use product you wont go wrong with poorboys world black hole glaze 

its packed with fillers so masks rather than removes so 100% safe for you to apply without removing any clear coat (best left to the pro's imo)

it will wash out after a couple of months but its so easy to re apply i doubt you'll consider it a hassle

a good detail once a year plus the above will make you less likely to want to set fire to the car lol


----------



## Grant Hay (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion, how is best to apply the poorboys stuff you mentioned ?

Thanks

Grant


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Grant Hay said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, how is best to apply the poorboys stuff you mentioned ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Grant


wipe on wipe off grant 

you could apply with a da if you chose to on say a 3m yellow convoluted pad


----------



## Grant Hay (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi , sounds easy enough, but would this poorboys stuff get rid of slight surface swirls and more importantly the holograms that my car suffers from ?

Also would you get better results using a D.A machine ?


Thanks for the advice 


Grant


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Grant Hay said:


> Hi , sounds easy enough, but would this poorboys stuff get rid of slight surface swirls and more importantly the holograms that my car suffers from ?
> 
> Also would you get better results using a D.A machine ?
> 
> ...


basically grant it fills any imperfections so will return the perfect finish without holograms or swirls 

it will over 8 - 10 washes be washed away and need re applying 

for an enthusiast who is unlikely to have a £2000 pdg i consider this to be a safe option 

the clear coat on a GTR is so thin and soft that repeated machine polishing will breach it leading to a costly respray hence my suggestion


----------



## Grant Hay (Mar 10, 2012)

Excellent , thanks for the advice , ill go and order some of the stuff you suggested.


Cheers


Grant


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Grant Hay said:


> Excellent , thanks for the advice , ill go and order some of the stuff you suggested.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> ...


PoorBoys - Black Hole - Clean Your Car :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightwing23 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Grant

Apologies if this is a bit late and you've got all your polish items. I just did the same with my R35. Got a Kerstal DAS 6 DA machine. I then got the hexlogic polishing pads, orange(heavy cutting), white (polish applicator with very light cutting) and black (finishing pad no cutting) pads. I did watch the junkman videos on youtube. the polish I got was the meguiars M105, 205 polish. 

Before you use the DA make sure you've washed (snowfoam and 2 bucket, 2 wash mitt method) and dried the car. Clay bar the car as well it really helps the process. Cover up all the windows and bodywork you do not want to polish. Used the Orange Hexlogic pad with the M105 and go over the body panel. (section by section) only you can tell how much you need to polish it. keep the DA pad moist with quicke deatiler. Once I had finished up with the i.e applied the M105 and M205I used the autoglym's sealant (apply by hand and polish off by hand). Autoglym do a special one for alloy wheels

I 've then used Meguiar Dark Car wax which is really good (i've got a Kuro black R35) apply by hand, let it mist up and then use the DA with the Black pad to polish off (you may need to go around and wipe off by hand, after that I applied a Meguiar liquid wax and then a hard wax, each time buffing the wax with a DA and black pad. I need to upload the pictures here. It took me 20 hours to do all of this and it worth it the car is gleaming and ready for winter. I've sinced washed it again using snowfoam and 2 bucket method, and then applying a layer of the liquid wax and thats takes no time at all.


----------

